# Schriften unter KDE 4.2

## alex00

Hi habe KDE 4.2 aufgesetzt und jetzt kommen mir alle Schriften (Menü, Desktop, usw.) so groß vor. Kann mir mal jemand Einstellungen hire anführen die einen Sinn ergeben (Auflösung ist 1600x1200). Danke für jeden Tipp, Hinweis, ....

----------

## franzf

Du kannst doch selber deine fonts in systemsettings -> appearance -> fonts einstellen.

Experimentier einfach so lange, bis sie dir gefallen  :Wink: 

Ansonsten gibt es da noch eselect fontconfig.

Die mit den "*" sind bei mir an:

```
eselect fontconfig list                                                                                         

Available fontconfig .conf files ( * is enabled ):                                                                                     

  [1]   10-autohint.conf                                                                                                               

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf                                                                                                           

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf                                                                                                          

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *                                                                                                        

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf                                                                                                         

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf                                                                                                         

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf                                                                                                               

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *                                                                                                    

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu.conf *                                                                                                  

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-experimental.conf                                                                                       

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf                                                                                               

  [12]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf                                                                                          

  [13]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf                                                                                              

  [14]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *                                                                                                    

  [15]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [16]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [17]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [18]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [19]  45-latin.conf *

  [20]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [21]  50-user.conf *

  [22]  51-local.conf *

  [23]  57-dejavu.conf

  [24]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [25]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [26]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [27]  60-latin.conf *

  [28]  61-dejavu-experimental.conf *

  [29]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [30]  65-khmer.conf

  [31]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [32]  69-unifont.conf *

  [33]  70-no-bitmaps.conf *

  [34]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [35]  80-delicious.conf *

  [36]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

----------

## sprittwicht

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Mir kommen die Schriften unter KDE4 mit Subpixel-Hinting unglaublich unscharf vor.

Benutze die gleichen Schriften wie unter KDE3 (Bitstream Vera), aber irgendwie kommt mir das unter KDE4 schmierig vor.

Hat noch jemand diese Beobachtung gemacht oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?

----------

## alex00

Kann mir hier jemand generell sagen wie ich die Schrift der Menüs unter KDE 4.2 etwas schöner bekommen. Schreibt mir doch einfach genau eure Einstellungen. Danke.

----------

## musv

Sprittwicht: 

Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme wie du. Ich hab generell keine brauchbare Einstellung mit der Kantenglättung hinbekommen. Deswegen ist das bei mir auch deaktiviert. 

Alex00:

Die original eingestellte Schriftart (weiß nicht mehr was das war), war mir zu pixelig. Das sah einfach nur fürchtlicherlich aus. Ich hatte dann erst die Schriftartena fu Dejavu-Sans geändert. Das geht bei KDE3, bei KDE4 erscheinen die Schriften dann einfach grau. War auch nicht so der Hammer. Mittlerweile verwende ich die M$-Schrift sans. Dürfte der Schriftenordner sein, den ich mal vor langer Zeit aus meiner Windowsinstallation im VMWare rüberkopiert hab. 

Einstellungen: 

Allgemein: sans 10

Feste Breite: Monospace 10

Rest: sans in verschiedenen Größen

Damit bekomm ich ein brauchbares Ergebnis hin.

----------

## alex00

 *musv wrote:*   

> Sprittwicht: 
> 
> Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme wie du. Ich hab generell keine brauchbare Einstellung mit der Kantenglättung hinbekommen. Deswegen ist das bei mir auch deaktiviert. 
> 
> Alex00:
> ...

 

Hi meinst du "Sans Serif", die habe ich auch drauf.....sieht zwar nicht übel aus aber auch nicht so der Hammer. Oder ist das eine andere Schrift die du meinst. Kannst mal einen Screenshot hier reingeben.

Also wenn man sich die Screenshots von kde4 auf der KDE Webseite anseiht so sehen die Schriften genial aus....möchte wissen was die dort verwenden.

----------

## alex00

Hab die Lösung...."BitStreamVeraSans" sihet genial aus!!!!

----------

## musv

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Hi meinst du "Sans Serif", ...

 

Nein, die Schriftart heißt bei mir schlicht und ergreifend sans. Aus welchem Paket die ist, oder ob die von den Windowsschriftarten ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, würde aber auf zweiteres tippen.

Update: Hab jetzt mal die Bitstream Vera Sans ausprobiert. Sieht identisch aus.

----------

